# Wiring LEDs inquiry



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

So I have installed 4 red LEDs under my rub rails to light the cockpit. This leaves me with 1 positive and 1 negative wires coming out the back of each rub rail.
My question is... what now?

I'm pretty sure the negative wires both go to ground, but how do I run the positives (2) to my switch panel?

Thanks for your help,
Kai


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Both negatives need to go to a ground.
Yes, you can run both positives to a single switch.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you!! do both positives go to one spade connector?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, as long as it doesn't overload the rating of that switch and fuse..


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

due to the fact that l.e.d.s have such a low amp draw and you mentioned you only have a few of them hooked up your most likely ok concerning possible over loading of the switch or fuse  but i say "most likely" cause without knowing exactly what you have i gotta cover my butt  ;D


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! got em all wired up today. It was a bigger project than I thought but I am really happy with the results!


----------

